# O'Neal Out 8 Weeks



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What a good start to the Peja era hehe...

I really hope Peja averages close to 23 ppg.... he has to.



> "The Indiana Pacers announced Thursday that All-Star Jermaine O’Neal is expected to miss a minimum of eight weeks with a significant tear in his left groin. O’Neal sustained the injury during the Pacers’ loss at Cleveland, Jan. 24. It’s doubtful surgery will be required for the injury. The Pacers’ medical staff will have no further comment on the specific injury or the timetable for his return."


link


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*

I just can't belive that we can be so unlucky, I mean there has to be something wrong with training and medical crew, this isn't normal! We are like Clippers no one can stay healthy. 8 weeks, this will be painful to wach. I hope Jermaine can fully recover and wont have so much health problems in the future.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



Banjoriddim said:


> I just can't belive that we can be so unlucky, I mean there has to be something wrong with training and medical crew, this isn't normal! We are like Clippers no one can stay healthy. 8 weeks, this will be painful to wach. I hope Jermaine can fully recover and wont have so much health problems in the future.


I just think that Jermaine has played too much basketball over the course of the last five years. I'm glad he isn't doing this U.S. thing. I just hope this doesn't affect Peja resigning.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*

I think this injury is really going to make all the haters realize how much JO means to this team.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*

:curse: 

We have SO much bad luck last seasons. And it looks that JO is getting more and more injured every seson.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*

Should have taken Maggette when you had the chance...

Tank the rest of the season, have a nice draft pick, Mags and a healthy JO next season...

Peja's more likely than not only going to be a 3 month rental, and for what?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*

Donnie Walsh has a plan. He will either sign-and-trade Peja or re-sign him. I think his career will be revived in Indy and Bird and co. will coax him into re-signing with the team that can give him the most years.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



arenas809 said:


> *healthy * JO next season.



Man that will never happen...

Even though I've been hating on him lately, it hurts me that he's once again injured because we need him, but I mean what's a Pacers season without major injuries right...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*

As much as I dislike Jermaine (no, I don't hate him), I'm not happy about this. It's really going to throw us off, now not only do we have a brand new player who has never played Indy's style of play, we now have the guy that we look to every night gone. Hopefully David Harrison can get stronger inside because it's going to be open.

And hope that Tinsley stays healthy... AJ would **** up our offense even more if he has to start.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



Larry Legend said:


> And hope that Tinsley stays healthy...




 ...

But yeah we need David to stop getting fouled out so early, because he gives us a nice inside presence now that there's no more J.O...

And man what's been going on with Sarunas lately??? he's cold as ice....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> And man what's been going on with Sarunas lately??? he's cold as ice....


He just can't get in the rythem, I guess. I think he shoots better when he starts, much like Granger.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*

Wow...The news just keeps getting better.

Time to trade Peja and someone else for Antonio Davis or some other expiring contract and start playing for next year. 

WORST. SEASON. EVER.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



JayRedd said:


> WORST. SEASON. EVER.



And we thought last year was bad...

At least we played with some heart...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



JayRedd said:


> WORST. SEASON. EVER.


I ain't givin up yet, not at all. We went through worst last year and still made it.

Gotta keep the faith fellas.

Pacer Pride through thick and thin.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*

sorry that this gets off topic a bit but- for starters, i am ready to gut this team. jermaine will never have a season where he can stay healthy. i think people need to realize that. he is nowhere near the man of glass that tinsley is but, he is still injury prone. this team is not good enough to make the playoffs and they probably won't. besides, what is the point of making the playoffs if we make the last seed and get swept by detroit. this team has no chance of doing anything in the playoffs against anyone . that is a fact. this season is over. after this year, we should trade jermaine while his stock is still high. tinsley needs to go too, he is useless since he is never healthy or half-hobbled from something. neither of these guys are reliable enough to build a contender.

this team needs a major overhaul. i really don't care about the peja thing considering i really don't want to resighn him. why some folks seem intent on griping about "renting" him- well, that's all anyone ever does with a player anyways. very few players ever stay with a team their whole career. if/when peja leaves, that just means we will have his contract plus pollards to come off the books. all management needs to do now is give bender an ultimatum : return to your team immediately and start playing or retire. bendy has had more than enough time to get this thing figured out as to what he wants to do.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



clownskull said:


> sorry that this gets off topic a bit but- for starters, i am ready to gut this team. jermaine will never have a season where he can stay healthy. i think people need to realize that. he is nowhere near the man of glass that tinsley is but, he is still injury prone. this team is not good enough to make the playoffs and they probably won't. besides, what is the point of making the playoffs if we make the last seed and get swept by detroit. this team has no chance of doing anything in the playoffs against anyone . that is a fact. this season is over. after this year, we should trade jermaine while his stock is still high. tinsley needs to go too, he is useless since he is never healthy or half-hobbled from something. neither of these guys are reliable enough to build a contender.


We won't get anything for Tinsley. We'd be better off having him for 60 games/year and the playoffs than 2 2nd round draft picks



> this team needs a major overhaul. i really don't care about the peja thing considering i really don't want to resighn him. why some folks seem intent on griping about "renting" him- well, that's all anyone ever does with a player anyways. very few players ever stay with a team their whole career. if/when peja leaves, that just means we will have his contract plus pollards to come off the books. all management needs to do now is give bender an ultimatum : return to your team immediately and start playing or retire. bendy has had more than enough time to get this thing figured out as to what he wants to do.


This could give us a some cap room since Croshere also expires next year. Jermaine is the only problem.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*

we may not get much for tinsley however, he will not be around for 60 games this year. he has already missed like 19 and is almost certain to miss more. not to mention when was the last time tinsley was healthy for the playoffs?. the guy is not helping this team. we need to ditch him after this season. i think some team out there will be desperate enough to give him a shot. jermaine is still going to be considered a big time player and for that i think we can expect some serious interest/offers and i think that needs exploration.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



clownskull said:


> we may not get much for tinsley however, he will not be around for 60 games this year. he has already missed like 19 and is almost certain to miss more. not to mention when was the last time tinsley was healthy for the playoffs?. the guy is not helping this team. we need to ditch him after this season. i think some team out there will be desperate enough to give him a shot. jermaine is still going to be considered a big time player and for that i think we can expect some serious interest/offers and i think that needs exploration.


Tinsley- 30 games regular season > 2 2nd rounders

Tinsley is the only reason we beat Boston. We need him, even if that's only for some playoff games and half the regular season. He's much better than 2 scrubs who probably won't even make the team.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



clownskull said:


> The guy is not helping this team. we need to ditch him after this season.



Tinsley definetly needs to go...

He's a mini Bender, and I'm sick and tired of it, now I know it's not his fault that he's always hurt, but still...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Tinsley definetly needs to go...
> 
> He's a mini Bender, and I'm sick and tired of it, now I know it's not his fault that he's always hurt, but still...


He still plays and has shown he can play, so he's not like Bender.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*

I agree with skull, It's time to gut the team. We aren't going anwhere with this team. If we don't gut it now, I beleive we will just be mediocre for along time. Jermaine's still considered top talent, I wish that Ron would have worked out for us because we really could have gotten an All-star for Jermaine. Ron definetly has more upside than Jermaine. Ron's just going to get better, and he will be a beast for the Kings.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



Pacers Fan said:


> This could give us a some cap room since Croshere also expires next year. Jermaine is the only problem.


Croshere has another year after this of about 9.5 million :frown: 

http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/indiana.htm


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



Larry Legend said:


> Croshere has another year after this of about 9.5 million :frown:
> 
> http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/indiana.htm


That's what I meant. Pollard expires, Reggie's contract no longer counts against the cap, then Bender could retire, Peja expires, and the year after, Croshere does.

That's about 37 mil coming off the books in the next two years. If we trade Jermaine, we can easily rebuild...again.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



Larry Legend said:


> Croshere has another year after this.



I hope my boy retires as a Pacer....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I hope my boy retires as a Pacer....


He has a long time to think about that. If he doesn't want over 5 mil/year to re-sign, I don't see why he wouldn't.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



Pacers Fan said:


> He has a long time to think about that. If he doesn't want over 5 mil/year to re-sign, I don't see why he wouldn't.



How many more years you'll think he'll play???...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*

a few things: yeh, cro will still be on the books next year. i wouldn't say ron is only going to get better or has more upside than jermaine. ron may behave for a brief period but, he is still ron and that is all the reason i need to say that he will poison the kings lockerroom and make the kings kick themselves for thinking they could get this looney to keep it under control. he will wreck things over there with his baggage.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



clownskull said:


> I wouldn't say ron is only going to get better or has more upside than jermaine. ron may behave for a brief period but, he is still ron and that is all the reason i need to say that he will poison the kings lockerroom and make the kings kick themselves for thinking they could get this looney to keep it under control. he will wreck things over there with his baggage.



Agreed, and I'm glad we're finally done babysitting him...

There's no doubt that Ron will blow up again, the only question is when will it happen???...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> How many more years you'll think he'll play???...


Eight. He's only 30 years old.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



Larry Legend said:


> Hopefully David Harrison can get stronger inside because it's going to be open.


David Harrison could be on the court by himself and he still wouldn't put up J.O.'s numbers...


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*

I never thought it could happen, but if the Pacers traded Tinsley, it would become very hard to stay a major Pacers fan. This season is already starting to push me towards casual fan status. No way I would miss a game if I didn't half to before this season, but sometimes I find myself just serfing the net instead of tuning in.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



arenas809 said:


> David Harrison could be on the court by himself and he still wouldn't put up J.O.'s numbers...


Well, David doesn't shoot jumpers, that's where the majority of Jermaine's points come from these days.

Harrison isn't a 9 year veteran either. Jermaine O'Neal also wasn't as fat in his 2nd year as Harrison is, Harrison gets tired and commits stupid fouls, Jermaine didn't do that in his second year.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



PacersguyUSA said:


> I never thought it could happen, but if the Pacers traded Tinsley, it would become very hard to stay a major Pacers fan. This season is already starting to push me towards casual fan status. No way I would miss a game if I didn't half to before this season, but sometimes I find myself just serfing the net instead of tuning in.


I think it would be hard to stay a Tinsley fan, the guy hardly ever plays.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



rock747 said:


> I think it would be hard to stay a Tinsley fan, the guy hardly ever plays.



Kinda makes it exciting. So many comback games. But for real he's the 1st or 2nd most creative passer in the leauge, and he steps it up in the playoffs.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*



PacersguyUSA said:


> This season is already starting to push me towards casual fan status. No way I would miss a game if I didn't half to before this season, but sometimes I find myself just serfing the net instead of tuning in.



Yeah I know what you mean...

This year has been horrid...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: JOneal out 8 weeks*

I feel bad for you guys: classy organization, good coach, classy and good players (with the notable exception of one dude). Hopefully it will all come together next year.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

For those wanting to trade Jermaine....I doubt it will ever happen. I'm in no way in favor of getting rid of him but even if we wanted to, few teams are gonna want to take on his contract. Next year he makes $18 mil followed by $20 mil, $21 mil and $23 mil. 

So the only 1 for 1 deals we could even think of getting would be another overpaid Tier 2 franchise guy like Marbury. Not even Shaq or AI have a contract as rich as JO's. The only guy on this pay level I could see anyone giving up is if Rod Thorn decided to bail on JKidd in the next year or two to get a big man. But that would be going against two cardinal trade rule sins: Trading Big for Small, and Trading Young for Old. 

Maybe we could get TMac in a year or so if his Houston decides his injury woes are too much to bear anymore. But do we really need more injury problems?

And there are very few multi-player for one superstar deals that have ever worked out for the team that is giving up the superstar, no matter how maligned the guy may seem. For recent evidence, see the Kings and Lakers. And Bird/Walsh know all this.

So for better or worse, our future most likely is in JO's hands.....now all we need is his to get his sidekick Al Harrington back.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Boy I have faith in my boys, but I really don't expect this team to make the playoffs without JO for 8 weeks. Lets see if we can loose a bunch of games and make the lottery


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jreywind said:


> loose a bunch of games and make the lottery



That's never going to happen...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

ESPN interviewed O'Neal before the Cleveland game and he said the injury is not as bad... he'll be out for 4-5 weeks but nothing more.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> ESPN interviewed O'Neal before the Cleveland game and he said the injury is not as bad... he'll be out for 4-5 weeks but nothing more.


Yeah good to hear...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I saw an article on ESPN.com about a hockey player with a groin tear.It said he was only going to miss two games.I have to believe his wasn't as bad as O'Neal's.I can't believe something like that is going to get better if you put some ice on it and rest a few days.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I hope that JO's recovery would be swift. But I do agree that he takes the required time off so his injury would heal well and completely. It wouldn't do your team any good if he were to come back less than 100% only to re-injure himself which would make matters worse for you guys. Hope he gets well soon. :cheers:


----------

